# SPS-Dokumentation (Fabrikatsunabhängig)



## MSommer (2 Januar 2013)

Hallo miteinander,
  Gibt es eigentlich Vorgaben welchen Inhalt eine SPS-Dokumentation haben muss.  Nach meinem Technikverständnis gehört folgender Inhalt dazu:

-              Inhaltsverzeichnis  Programmbausteine oder Programmseiten
-              Programmausdruck mit Seitenzahlen
-              Querverweislisten Eingänge, Ausgänge, Merker, Zähler, Zeitglieder
-              SPS-Belegungslisten (Datenpunktlisten)
-              Hardwareübersicht / Strukturschema
-              Funktionsbeschreibungen
-              zugehörige Handbücher und Produktunterlagen

  Da ich keine eindeutige Richtlinie im „www“ darüber gefunden habe, deshalb meine Frage an Euch.  Oder sind einige Anforderungen etwas übertrieben bzw. fehlen noch Punkte zur Vervollständigung?

  Danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten

  Gruß Michael


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Januar 2013)

Eine Programmausdruck halte ich auf  jeden Fall für Übertrieben..... ebenso eine ausgedruckte Querverweisliste.


----------



## Cassandra (2 Januar 2013)

Hallo Michael,

 diese Art der Dokumentation ist in etwa genau so sinnvoll wie eine Landkarte mit dem Maßstab 1:1...

 LG Cassandra


----------



## Beckx-net (2 Januar 2013)

Querverweislisten und SPS-Programm als Ausdruck kenne ich nur bei alten Anlagen die mit S5 automatisiert wurden. Für kleinere Anlagen (z.B. Pumpensteuerung) mit wenigen Netzwerken würde ich es allerdings machen.


----------



## ducati (2 Januar 2013)

Die meisten Dokumentationen, die mir bisher untergekommen sind, wurden nach dem Motto erstellt, wie bekomme ich mit möglichst wenig Arbeit viele Seiten zusammen. Geh doch einfach mal von Deinen bisherigen Erfahrungen aus und überlege, was Du schon mal aus einer Doku an Informationen benötigt hast/hättest...

Wichtiger als die Masse an Informationen ist viel mehr, dass sich beim Kunden jemand verantwortlich fühlt die Doku zu pflegen und zu aktualiesieren. Für eine SPS ist es am wichtigsten immer den aktuellen Stand des SPS-Projektes zur Verfügung zu haben. Nach Möglichkeit auch noch ein Image der Entwicklungsumgebung. Ein aktueller Stand der Funktionsbeschreibung ist auch nicht verkehrt, falls den jemand aktualisert... Die Unmengen an Papier brauch in diesem Fall niemand. Die sind nur sinnvoll, wenn nach Jahren niemand mehr das SPS-Projekt findet und die Software aus der Papierdoku rekonstruiert werden muss...

So viel zur Praxis, wie man das Ganze in nen Anforderungskatalog formuliert, sei jetzt mal Dir überlassen. Auf jeden Fall nicht nur Papier...

Gruß.


----------



## MSommer (2 Januar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Eine Programmausdruck halte ich auf jeden Fall für Übertrieben..... ebenso eine ausgedruckte Querverweisliste.



Hallo,
Es kommt halt immer darauf an von welcher Seite man kommt. Für einen "Softi" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ist das unnütz und nur mit Arbeit verbunden, wenn der Ersteller auch die Inbetriebnahme,den Support macht, bzw. weiterhin Ansprechpartner bleibt. 
Für einen Anwender/Betreiber bedingt notwendig, wie will er sonst eine Funktion prüfen bzw. beurteilen, ohne jedesmal den "Programier-Laptop" mit zu schleppen. 
Auch ist damit wenigstens in den Revisionsunterlagen der Abnahmezustand dokumentiert und das ist wichtig für den zuständigen Fachplaner oder Auftraggeber.  
Im übrigen habe ich erst einmal nichts von ausdrucken geschrieben. Hier reicht oftmals eine entsprechende PDF-Doku aus.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MSommer (2 Januar 2013)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> diese Art der Dokumentation ist in etwa genau so sinnvoll wie eine Landkarte mit dem Maßstab 1:1...
> LG Cassandra



Hallo Cassandra,
Dann ist es Deine Antwort aber erst recht.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Cassandra (2 Januar 2013)

Hallo Michael,

meine Antwort war ganz erst gemeint. Diese jetzt auch...



MSommer schrieb:


> Für einen Anwender/Betreiber bedingt notwendig,  wie will er sonst eine Funktion prüfen bzw. beurteilen, ohne jedesmal  den "Programier-Laptop" mit zu schleppen.



Mit der CD und ohne "Programmier- Laptop" stehst du dann vor dem geöffneten Schaltschrank bei der SPS und was was?
Selbst mit Papierausdruck direkt vor der SPS – was willst du prüfen oder vergleichen?

Einzig mit dem korrekten Projekt und er Programmierumgebung kannst du innerhalb kurzer Zeit nachsehen, ob alles aktuell ist, wenn nicht was sich wo unterscheidet, oder alternativ ein Problem aufspüren und beheben.

LG Cassandra


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Januar 2013)

MSommer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Es kommt halt immer darauf an von welcher Seite man kommt. Für einen "Softi"
> 
> 
> ...



also bevor ich mich durch Seitenlange PDF-Doku quäle (dafür brauche ich auch einenComputer) dann doch lieber eine Programmieroberfläche mit der passenden Anlagensoftware.


----------



## MSommer (2 Januar 2013)

Hallo Cassandra,
so wie Du es jetzt schreibst, da gebe ich Dir recht. Wenn derjenige nicht weis was er prüfen soll bzw. eine Anlagenfunktion nicht nachvollziehen kann, dann wird es nichts.

Ein Beispiel:
Ich werde sehr oft zu einer Haustechnischen Anlage gerufen, weil anscheinend eine Fehlfunktiion vorliegt. Dann marschiere ich oder meine Kollegen mit dem Betreiber zur Anlage. In der Regel ohne Bediengerät, weil der Betreiber nicht weiß wie man das bedient. Wenn wenigstens eine Funktionsbeschreibung bzw. Schema vorliegt, kann man wenigstens den Funktionsablauf durchprüfen. Wenn dann etwas nicht passt, kann man mit dem Elektroplan in Verbindung mit dem Programmausdruck die Detailfunktion nachvollziehen und durch Manipulation der Ein-/Ausgänge, etc. die Funktion nachvollziehen und beurteilen.
Das ist zwar umständlicher, aber eine sehr häufige Praxis. 
Natürlich bei einer Produktionsanlage funktioniert so etwas überhaupt nicht mehr, da muss ich an die SPS ran und entsprechend visualisieren.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Cassandra (3 Januar 2013)

Hallo Michael,

ich habe immer recht und sehe das Unglück frühzeitig kommen – nur hört nie jemand auf mich. Hängt das vielleicht mit meinem Namen zusammen? 

Deine Idee mit der SPS- Dokumentation ist schon OK, aber nicht als eigenständige, zusätzliche Dokumentation.
Alles was relevant ist, um ein Programm zu verstehen, gehört im Programm dokumentiert. Das fängt bei der Symbolik an, geht weiter über die Symbol-Kommentare, zu detaillierten Notizen usw... 

Unabhängig davon, gehört meiner Meinung nach, eine Bedienungsanleitung und ein Schaltplan in Papier direkt an die Maschine. Alles andere, was in irgend welchen Archiven verstaubt, ist kritisch, weil es niemand mehr in die Hände nimmt um zu lesen, oder bei Änderungen zu aktualisieren.

LG Cassandra


----------



## Boxy (3 Januar 2013)

Kommt wohl auf den Endkunden darauf an.

In der Auto-Industrie gibts meist Vorgaben welche Daten man alles mitliefern muss (auf CD/MO usw.)

Bei paar Anlagen mit 840D/S7 für KIA in Korea, musste ich paar mal ne Woche lang selbst Programmausdruck und Quervereis ausdrucken  weil die es so wollten.
Bei S5 konnte ich es noch einsehen, ab S7 eigentlich nicht mehr. Aber Kunde ist ja König ...
Man sollte wenigsten aber z.B. im Plan dann die ganzen Parameter (Einstelwerte usw.) aufführen.


----------



## ducati (3 Januar 2013)

Cassandra schrieb:


> ich habe immer recht und sehe das Unglück frühzeitig kommen – nur hört nie jemand auf mich. Hängt das vielleicht mit meinem Namen zusammen?



Nee, hat nix mit dem Namen zu tun, geht mir auch so 

Zum Thema Gebäudeautomation: Da ist doch vieles anders und nur wenig mit Industrieanlagen vergleichbar, ausserdem wird ja auch nur selten ne SPS eingesetzt. Und die Doku für die klassischen Gebäudeautomationssysteme sind ja eher Parameterlisten sowie Bedienhandbücher vom Hersteller...

Gruß.


----------



## RrBd (3 Januar 2013)

Cassandra hat völlig recht. Die übliche Dokumentation ist ausschließlich Papierschinderei, mit der überhaupt nichts anzufangen ist. Das einzige, womit der Anlagenbetreiber wirklich etwas anfangen könnte, ist eine Anlagen-bezogene Funktionsbeschreibung und Bedienungsanleitung. In Meiner Welt (Gebäudeautomation Heizung / Klima / Lüftung) wird das aus Textbausteinen auf 3/4 A4 Seite zusammengestoppelt und hilft überhaupt nichts bei der Beurteilung, ob die Anlage nun das macht, was sie soll, oder auch nicht. Für eine weitergehende Fehlersuche ist der Papierberg heutzutage nutzlos. Na ja, Kleinststeuerungs-Einfachstprogramm lässt sich so überblicken und einer Problemursache auf die Spur kommen. Anfang der 80er waren die KoPla-Programme oft noch sehr simpel gestrickt, da hatte man mit Papier in der Hand noch eine Chance. Bei einem ernsthaften Programm ist das Blättern im (in der Regel eh veralteten) Ausdruck hoffnungslos, und der Kilo-schwere Papierwust behindert nur beim Blättern im Schaltplan (im selben Ordner).

Gruß, Rainer


----------



## MSommer (3 Januar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Zum Thema Gebäudeautomation: Da ist doch vieles anders und nur wenig mit Industrieanlagen vergleichbar, ausserdem wird ja auch nur selten ne SPS eingesetzt. Und die Doku für die klassischen Gebäudeautomationssysteme sind ja eher Parameterlisten sowie Bedienhandbücher vom Hersteller...
> Gruß.



Hallo,
Eine Automationssystemstation in der Gebäudeautomation beinhaltet neben vielen Anderen Leistungsmerkmalen letztendlich auch eine SPS-Steuerung und somit in den meisten heutigen Anlagen eingebaut. Tja auch hier wird die Dokumentation "stiefmütterlich" behandelt bzw. nicht "Anwenderfreundlich" zusammengestellt. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## MSommer (3 Januar 2013)

RrBd schrieb:


> Cassandra hat völlig recht. Die übliche Dokumentation ist ausschließlich Papierschinderei, mit der überhaupt nichts anzufangen ist. Das einzige, womit der Anlagenbetreiber wirklich etwas anfangen könnte, ist eine Anlagen-bezogene Funktionsbeschreibung und Bedienungsanleitung. In Meiner Welt (Gebäudeautomation Heizung / Klima / Lüftung) wird das aus Textbausteinen auf 3/4 A4 Seite zusammengestoppelt und hilft überhaupt nichts bei der Beurteilung, ob die Anlage nun das macht, was sie soll, oder auch nicht. Für eine weitergehende Fehlersuche ist der Papierberg heutzutage nutzlos. Na ja, Kleinststeuerungs-Einfachstprogramm lässt sich so überblicken und einer Problemursache auf die Spur kommen. Anfang der 80er waren die KoPla-Programme oft noch sehr simpel gestrickt, da hatte man mit Papier in der Hand noch eine Chance. Bei einem ernsthaften Programm ist das Blättern im (in der Regel eh veralteten) Ausdruck hoffnungslos, und der Kilo-schwere Papierwust behindert nur beim Blättern im Schaltplan (im selben Ordner).
> Gruß, Rainer



Hallo Rainer,
Wenn ich teilweise die Dokus der Ausführenden Firmen anschaue, passt nicht einmal die Funktionsbeschreibung oftmals zur gebauten Anlage. Oder wie Du schreibst, die Beschreibung ist so kurz gefasst, dass keiner weiß, welche Funktionen es wirklich gibt. Das natürlich Elektrounterlagen dazugehören um überhaupt etwas prüfen zu können, ist logisch, war aber nicht der Hintergrund meiner Frage. Bei der Fehlersuche bin ich weiterhin anderer Meinung. Hier kann eine entsprechende Programmdoku (ob auf Papier oder Datenträger) immer weiterhelfen. Vorrausetzung ist natürlich, dass die Programmstrukturen halbwegs übersichtlich aufgebaut wurden. Da hapert es doch oftmals, dass man solche Programme nachvollziehen kann.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Wutbürger (3 Januar 2013)

Hallo Mr. Sommer, 

du gehörst nicht zufällig zu den Kunden, die erst nicht wissen was sie wollen und die anschließend, wenn die Kiste fertig ist, feststellen, dass sie ganz was anderes gewollt haben? 

Der Wutbürger


----------



## MSommer (3 Januar 2013)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Hallo Mr. Sommer,
> du gehörst nicht zufällig zu den Kunden, die erst nicht wissen was sie wollen und die anschließend, wenn die Kiste fertig ist, feststellen, dass sie ganz was anderes gewollt haben?
> Der Wutbürger



Hallo,
Mit Sicherheit gehöre ich nicht dazu. 
Ich gebe klare Vorgaben in Bezug auf die Schaltanlagen, Anlagenhardware, Software, Funktionen und Elektroinstallation. Das haben aber viele Firmen nicht so gerne, wenn der Fachplaner mehr weiss, als die Firma selbst. Oftmals sind die "Ausführenden" zu doof, es auch umzusetzen oder einfach zu faul in den LVs zu lesen. Aber das merke ich in der Regel schon im Zuge des Einweisungsgespräches mit den "sogenannten" Fachfirmen an den Fragen des Projektbearbeiters/projektleiters. Das die Firmen Ihre Produkte besser kennen als ich, setze ich eigentlich voraus. Die Erfahrung zeigt jedoch, dass man manchen "Softis" sogar erklären muss, dass ein Rad "rund" ist. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## ducati (3 Januar 2013)

MSommer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Eine Automationssystemstation in der Gebäudeautomation beinhaltet neben vielen Anderen Leistungsmerkmalen letztendlich auch eine SPS-Steuerung und somit in den meisten heutigen Anlagen eingebaut. Tja auch hier wird die Dokumentation "stiefmütterlich" behandelt bzw. nicht "Anwenderfreundlich" zusammengestellt.
> Gruß Michael



Hmm, ich kenne nur wenige Gebäudeautomationsanlagen die mit einer SPS realisiert sind... ohne jetzt ne Markuntersuchung angestellt zu haben würde ich mal behaupten das ne SPS dort eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt. Oder denkst Du bei gebäudeautomation an Aufzugssteuerungen? Da ist vielleicht ne SPS drin...

Oder hab ich den Satz falsch verstanden?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2013)

MSommer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mit Sicherheit gehöre ich nicht dazu.
> Ich gebe klare Vorgaben in Bezug auf die Schaltanlagen, Anlagenhardware, Software, Funktionen und Elektroinstallation. Das haben aber viele Firmen nicht so gerne, wenn der Fachplaner mehr weiss, als die Firma selbst. Oftmals sind die "Ausführenden" zu doof, es auch umzusetzen oder einfach zu faul in den LVs zu lesen. Aber das merke ich in der Regel schon im Zuge des Einweisungsgespräches mit den "sogenannten" Fachfirmen an den Fragen des Projektbearbeiters/projektleiters. Das die Firmen Ihre Produkte besser kennen als ich, setze ich eigentlich voraus. Die Erfahrung zeigt jedoch, dass man manchen "Softis" sogar erklären muss, dass ein Rad "rund" ist.
> 
> Gruß Michael



Da sind wir ja froh, das es dich gibt, ich habe mich immer gewundert
warum mein Auto so unrund läuft, es muß an den achteckigen Rädern liegen.


----------



## Wutbürger (3 Januar 2013)

MSommer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mit Sicherheit gehöre ich nicht dazu.
> Ich gebe klare Vorgaben in Bezug auf die Schaltanlagen, Anlagenhardware, Software, Funktionen und Elektroinstallation. Das haben aber viele Firmen nicht so gerne, wenn der Fachplaner mehr weiss, als die Firma selbst. Oftmals sind die "Ausführenden" zu doof, es auch umzusetzen oder einfach zu faul in den LVs zu lesen. Aber das merke ich in der Regel schon im Zuge des Einweisungsgespräches mit den "sogenannten" Fachfirmen an den Fragen des Projektbearbeiters/projektleiters. Das die Firmen Ihre Produkte besser kennen als ich, setze ich eigentlich voraus. Die Erfahrung zeigt jedoch, dass man manchen "Softis" sogar erklären muss, dass ein Rad "rund" ist.
> 
> Gruß Michael



Hallo Dr. Sommer, 

dann entschuldige vielmals für meine Unterstellung.

 In deinem Fall beleibt dir nur eines. Mache es selber, sonst wird das nichts!

Der Wutbürger


----------



## Licht9885 (3 Januar 2013)

Hallo 

meiner Persönlichen erfahrung nach ist es sinnfrei Die Doku übermäßig groß zu machen.
Was allerdings unbedingt meiner Meinung nach reingehört ist 

1. Ausdruck der E/A Belegung
2. Schnittstellen Spezifikation (Bei Kommunikation mehrer Anlagen untereinander)
3. Bedienungsanleitung der Anlage (wenn Visu vorhanden ist mit Screenshots der Visu)
4. ausführliche Bauteilliste ( Typ,E-Stand.usw)
5. Schaltplan in Papierformat & als PDF auf CD
6. Revisions, und/oder  Reperaturbuch 

Das sind die 6 Punkte die ich eigentlich immer mit reinlege bzw. zur Verfügung stelle Schütze, Klemmen, Fu`s usw setzt der Kunde meißt eh andere ein als ursprünglich verbaut wurden.


----------



## ducati (3 Januar 2013)

Hihi, muss wol am neuen Jahr liegen, dass alle immer gleich so schnell aus der Haut fahren  naja ging mir gestern auch so 

Jedenfalls sind hier die meisten der Meinung das Querverweislisten und Programmausdrucke als pdf oder Papier in der heutigen Zeit bei umfangreichen Programmen wenig Sinn machen. Somit ist ein teil der Ausgangsfrage diesbezüglich beantwortet, auch wenn der TE das nicht so sieht. Aber es wurde ja nach unserer Meinung gefragt! Jedenfalls hat unsere Meinung aber nix damit zu tun, das wir "Softis" zu faul sind das alles auszudrucken, es gibt ja wohl nix leichteres... Was die Funktionsbeschreibung angeht bin ich immer noch der meinung sie sollte nicht der "Softi" schreiben sondern der Verfahrenstechniker oder auch Fachplaner.

Und was die Qualifikation der Kolegen angeht: ich habe schon mindestens genau so viele unfähige Planer wie unfähige Programmierer gesehen. 

Gruß.


----------



## cmm1808 (3 Januar 2013)

MSommer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mit Sicherheit gehöre ich nicht dazu.
> Ich gebe klare Vorgaben in Bezug auf die Schaltanlagen, Anlagenhardware, Software, Funktionen und Elektroinstallation. Das haben aber viele Firmen nicht so gerne, wenn der Fachplaner mehr weiss, als die Firma selbst. Oftmals sind die "Ausführenden" zu doof, es auch umzusetzen oder einfach zu faul in den LVs zu lesen. Aber das merke ich in der Regel schon im Zuge des Einweisungsgespräches mit den "sogenannten" Fachfirmen an den Fragen des Projektbearbeiters/projektleiters. Das die Firmen Ihre Produkte besser kennen als ich, setze ich eigentlich voraus. Die Erfahrung zeigt jedoch, dass man manchen "Softis" sogar erklären muss, dass ein Rad "rund" ist.
> 
> Gruß Michael



Hallo,

wenn die ausgelieferte Doku nicht zum Projekt passt oder fehlerhaft ist, solltest Du/Ihr in Zukunft eine Restzahlung bis zur Auslieferung der vertraglich ausgehandelten Doku einbehalten.
z.B. 20% der Auftragssumme.

Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass Du/Ihr ein Lastenheft für Dokumentation als Vertragsgegenstand verhandelt hast/habt.
Dieses gilt natürlich für alle Lastenhefte (Hardware, Software,Funktion, ...)

Wurde nichts vertraglich geregelt, kannst Du bei jedem Projekt jammern wie Du willst. Es interresiert einen Toten.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:

Ich gebe vor:
- Lastenheft für elektrische Bauteile
- Lastenheft für Dokumentation
- Lastenheft für Software (welche Programmierumgebung, Dokumentation der Software, KEINE VORGABEN DER PROGRAMMIERWEISE)
- Lastenheft der Funktion
- Lastenheft der Abnahmekriterien

Alle Lastenhefte sind Vertragsgrundlage und es gibt verhandelte Teilzahlungen bei korrekter Auslieferung der Teilbereiche.
Das klappt sehr gut und es gibt unsererseits kaum nachträgliche Reklamationen.

Ausgedruckt wird nur:
- Bedienungsanleitungen mit Ersatzteilliste
- Wartungsunterlagen
- sicherheitsrelevante Dokumente


----------



## MSommer (3 Januar 2013)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Hallo Dr. Sommer,
> dann entschuldige vielmals für meine Unterstellung.
> In deinem Fall beleibt dir nur eines. Mache es selber, sonst wird das nichts!
> Der Wutbürger



Hallo,

Kein Problem damit. Ich bin nicht nachtragend.

Tja selber machen ist wohl als Planer nicht möglich. Aber Korrektur lesen, bevor die Beschreibung beim Endkunden landet, mache ich grundsätzlich. Mittlerweile ist es ja schon so, dass immer wieder Firmen meine Beschreibungen gerne auf Datenträger anfordern und entsprechend anpassen wollen. Dann stimmen die Funktionsbeschreibungen wenigstens halbwegs, obwohl die eingetragenen Ergänzungen manchmal "haarstreubend" sind. Es ist halt immer noch die Regel, dass während der Anlagenerstellung sowohl Kundenseitig als auch Planerisch Änderungen im Anlagenaufbau notwendig werden. Aber zur Ehrenrettung der GA-Firmen, es gibt auch Qualifizierte Firmen und Projektleute.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MSommer (3 Januar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Hihi, muss wol am neuen Jahr liegen, dass alle immer gleich so schnell aus der Haut fahren  naja ging mir gestern auch so
> 
> Jedenfalls sind hier die meisten der Meinung das Querverweislisten und Programmausdrucke als pdf oder Papier in der heutigen Zeit bei umfangreichen Programmen wenig Sinn machen. Somit ist ein teil der Ausgangsfrage diesbezüglich beantwortet, auch wenn der TE das nicht so sieht. Aber es wurde ja nach unserer Meinung gefragt! Jedenfalls hat unsere Meinung aber nix damit zu tun, das wir "Softis" zu faul sind das alles auszudrucken, es gibt ja wohl nix leichteres... Was die Funktionsbeschreibung angeht bin ich immer noch der meinung sie sollte nicht der "Softi" schreiben sondern der Verfahrenstechniker oder auch Fachplaner.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Ich bin doch nicht aus der Haut gefahren. So schlimm war das doch bisher nicht. Auch wenn wir manchmal weit von meiner Ausgangsfrage abgeschweift sind. Es menschelt halt.

Ich gebe Dir auch recht, dass dass die erforderlichen Funktionen und Anlagenaufbauten vom Fachplaner eigentlich im Zuge der Ausführungsplanung vorgegeben werden müsste. Das wird halt auch nicht immer ordentlich gemacht. Der Anlagenersteller ergänzt die Beschreibung bzw. beschreibt den Änderungsumfang inkl. der zugehörigen Funktionen. Der "Softi" programmiert dann und ergänzt weitere Details. Praktisch ist es aber oft so, dass nur der "Softi" und später der Inbetriebnehmer dafür die Verantwortung für das funktionieren der Anlagen aufgebürdet bekommt. 

Wie überall es gibt in allen Bereichen "Solche und Solche" :wink: Entscheidend ist doch, dass am Ende eines Projektes alle zufrieden sind. Der Kunde erhälte eine (hoffentlich) funktionierende und Energiesparende Anlage. Der Planer ist glücklich, weil alles passt (oder alles passend gemacht wurde). Der Ersteller wird vom Kunden Positiv bewertet und hat hoffentlich im Projekt nicht draufgelegt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MSommer (3 Januar 2013)

Hallo cmm 1808,
Meine Leistungsbeschreibung beinhaltet ähnliche Vorgaben wie Du es schon beschreibst und ist immer Vertragsbestandteil. Bei den Abnahmekriterien beziehe ich mich auf die zugehörige VOB. Da steht ja schon einiges drin.

Das zurückhalten von "Kohle" wegen unvollständiger oder nicht zur Anlage passenden Dokumentation ist oftmals das einzige Druckmittel dass man als Kunde bzw. Planer hat und wird mittlerweile in der Mehrzahl der Projekte eingesetzt. Außerdem muss die Dokumentation schon ein paar Tage vor dem Abnahmetermin im Konzept an den Fachplaner übergeben werden. Wenn nicht, gibt es keine Abnahme.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Januar 2013)

OK ... und wie willst du jetzt weitermachen ?
Aus den Antworten der Anderen (die im Prinzip auch so von mir gekommen hätten können) kannst du ja entnehmen, dass du m.E. mit den Vorgaben nicht "ins Schwarze" getroffen hast.

Da ich auch schon Auftraggeber war - meine Vorgaben wären :
- Es muß eine komplette Symbolik zu dem SPS-Programm geben (Variablen ohne eine Bezeichnung sind leider oft Usus aber m.E. ein absolutes No-go).
- Wenn die Anlage eine Ablauf hat, dann sollte dieser in Form eines Ablaufplanes dokumentiert sein. Dieser sollte 1:1 mit dem im SPS-Programm übereinstimmen.
- Eine Visualisierung sollte grundsätzlich "intuitiv" bedienbar sein. Ist es anders dann läuft da sowieso etwas falsch ...
- Gut ist es m.E., dass man für ein SPS-Programm ein Beispiel mitgibt, das repräsentativ wäre und an das sich gehalten werden sollte.
- Last (not least) das Projekt mit allen Sourcen auf (ggf. mehreren) Datenträger. Papier macht hier höchsten als Lieferschein Sinn ...

Das fällt mir im Moment dazu ein ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Januar 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> OK ... und wie willst du jetzt weitermachen ?
> Aus den Antworten der Anderen (die im Prinzip auch so von mir gekommen hätten können) kannst du ja entnehmen, dass du m.E. mit den Vorgaben nicht "ins Schwarze" getroffen hast.
> 
> .......




Nur wollte er das leider nicht hören ......


----------



## ducati (4 Januar 2013)

Reden wir jetzt hier über Gebäudeautomation oder Industrieautomation?

In der Gebäudeautomation gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach nur sehr selten ne SPS, da sind ganz andere Regel-/Steuerungssysteme im Einsatz, mit ganz anderen Konzepten... Und ausserdem gibt es für ne vergleichbare Anlagengröße nur ca. 1/10 des Geldes wie in der Industrie. 
Daher macht es wenig Sinn, die Erfahrungen aus der SPS-Industriewelt 1:1 auf die Gebäudeautomation zu übertragen...

aber naja...


----------



## MSommer (11 Januar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Reden wir jetzt hier über Gebäudeautomation oder Industrieautomation?
> 
> In der Gebäudeautomation gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach nur sehr selten ne SPS, da sind ganz andere Regel-/Steuerungssysteme im Einsatz, mit ganz anderen Konzepten... Und ausserdem gibt es für ne vergleichbare Anlagengröße nur ca. 1/10 des Geldes wie in der Industrie.
> Daher macht es wenig Sinn, die Erfahrungen aus der SPS-Industriewelt 1:1 auf die Gebäudeautomation zu übertragen...
> aber naja...



Hallo,
Ich komme erst heute dazu zu antworten.

In der Gebäudeautomation gibt es sehr wohl SPS-Steuerungen. Nur heißen diese dann "Automationsstation", "Informationsschwerpunkt" oder "DDC-System". Der Unterschied liegt eigentlich nur in der unterschiedlichen Anwendung, Software, Protokollen und Dienstleistungen für automatisches Steuern, Regeln, Überwachen und Managemantfunktionen. In der heutigen Gebäudeautomation werden handelsübliche SPS-Produkte wie "Siemens S7, Wago, Berkhoff, B&R, Phönix (vereinzelt), Saia, etc." eingesetzt. Die in der Haustechnik verwendeten Systeme von Sauter, Honewell, ICI, etc. sind letztendlich nichts anders, besitzen jedoch eine spezialisierters Mengengerüst.

Im übrigen Kostemäßig gibt es bei "ordentlichen Projekten" mitlerweile keinen bzw. minimalen Preisunterschied bei der Automation von HKL-Anlagen. Dafür sorgt der Wettbewerb. Das in der Industrie-Automation  ein höheres Preisniveau herrscht, ist meiner Meinung nach darauf zurückzuführen, dass die TGA bzw die Gebäüdeautomation es nicht versteht sich "Gut zu verkaufen" und oftmals vom Kunden als "notwendiges Übel"  betrachtet wird. In der Industrie verdient man halt nur Geld in der Produktion und nicht mit den dazu notwendigen Hilfsenergien. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MSommer (11 Januar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Nur wollte er das leider nicht hören ......



Hallo miteinander,
Ich gehöre nicht zu den Personen, die Meinungen "Anderer" ignorieren, wenn diese nicht in mein "Weltbild" passen. Aber deshalb muss man sich auch nicht der "Windrichtung" anpassen.
Natürlich hat man Vorstellungen z.B. über den Umfang einer Dokumentation. Das resultiert aber nicht aus der Theorie heraus, sondern aus meinen Erfahrungen aus der Praxis. Ich schlage mich schon jahrelang sowohl mit den Anforderungen des Endkunden bzw. Betreibers als auch mit der teilweise und vielleicht auch berechtigten Blockadehaltung des Anlagenerstellers in Sachen Doku herum. Das erstellen einer Doku kostet halt Zeit und Geld und das will natürlich jeder minimieren. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Markus Rupp (11 Januar 2013)

EiEiEi,

die Softis sind faul, kennen Ihre Anlage nicht und überhaupt sind ja die meisten fehl am Platz, das ist mein Resüme aus den Aussagen des TE,

Naja, die vermeindlichen Fachplaner, um im Bereich ganzheitliche Gebäudeautomation zu bleiben, haben viel mehr damit zutun sich mit den Sanitärlern zu streiten, weil da ein Rohr verläuft wo ursprünglich ein Schrank gedacht war, als ihre "Planung" zu planen, welche sich im Bereich Gebäudeautomation bei 80% der "Fachplaner" eh nach Honorar richtet, also wenig aber teuer, am besten subventioniert, das steigert das Honorar.

Im Bereich Gebäudeautomation wird häufig was geändert, stimmt. Aber jede Änderung soll Kostenlos vom GA erfolgen, gestern erledigt sein und am besten rückwärts fliegen können. Wir Planen und führen Anlagen selbst aus, ich kenne also beide Seiten. Auf der Doku reiten Sie alle rum, vergessen aber in einer Heizungs-Technik-Be- und Entlüftung das Heizregister, bis der GA dann sagt, ey, was wenn die Pumpe defekt ist und die RLT im Winter läuft? Das erklärt VIEL, der GA liefert in der Regel eine Software-Lösung um die Planungsfehler auszugleichen oder gar zu kaschieren. Planungsfehler tretten ja nie auf, Beispiel:

Industriehalle vom Kunden geplant:
Luftmenge auf 45000m³/h ausgelegt

Lüftung mit 30000m³/h vom "Fachplaner" geplant, Reserve = -50%

Zur eigentlichen Frage:

- Bestands- / Ersatzteillisten
- Funktionsbeschreibung
- eine brauchbare Bedienungsanleitung
- Schaltplanunterlagen
- E/A-Belegungspläne
- Reperatur- / Wartungshandbuch

Das ganze am besten nur digital.

Zum Programmausdruck, sorry, aber 90% der Planer und Kunden haben davon keine Ahnung und sollen jetzt mit einem Programm-Ausdruck die Regelkaskade eines Vollklimaautomaten überprüfen? Na Prost Mahlzeit


----------



## ducati (11 Januar 2013)

MSommer schrieb:


> oder "DDC-System



nen DDC System hat absolut nix mit einer SPS gemein. Und so Dinge wie Querverweislisten findest Du dort auch nicht. In der Regel gibts dort fertige Komponenten für z.B. eine Lüftungsanlage, welche dann nur konfiguriert werden. Also gibts auch keinen Programmausdruck, weil die Software ist interne Verschlusssache des Herstellers. Wenn Du Glück hast, gibts ne ordentliche Parameterliste, sprich welche Sollwerte, Reglerparameter etc. sind parametriert. Nur sehr viel nützen die auch nicht, da nach einiger Zeit davon nix mehr aktuell ist (weol die Doku keiner pflegt).

Gruß.


----------



## Markus Rupp (11 Januar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> nen DDC System hat absolut nix mit einer SPS gemein. Und so Dinge wie Querverweislisten findest Du dort auch nicht. In der Regel gibts dort fertige Komponenten für z.B. eine Lüftungsanlage, welche dann nur konfiguriert werden. Also gibts auch keinen Programmausdruck, weil die Software ist interne Verschlusssache des Herstellers. Wenn Du Glück hast, gibts ne ordentliche Parameterliste, sprich welche Sollwerte, Reglerparameter etc. sind parametriert. Nur sehr viel nützen die auch nicht, da nach einiger Zeit davon nix mehr aktuell ist (weol die Doku keiner pflegt).
> 
> Gruß.



Und genau aus diesem Grund lege ich die Parameter-Liste nicht bei, den schon zwei Tage nach IB hat der Hausmeister in der Regel jeden zweiten Parameter verstellt, ohne diese zu Dokumentieren.


----------



## MSommer (13 Januar 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> nen DDC System hat absolut nix mit einer SPS gemein. Und so Dinge wie Querverweislisten findest Du dort auch nicht. In der Regel gibts dort fertige Komponenten für z.B. eine Lüftungsanlage, welche dann nur konfiguriert werden. Also gibts auch keinen Programmausdruck, weil die Software ist interne Verschlusssache des Herstellers. Wenn Du Glück hast, gibts ne ordentliche Parameterliste, sprich welche Sollwerte, Reglerparameter etc. sind parametriert. Nur sehr viel nützen die auch nicht, da nach einiger Zeit davon nix mehr aktuell ist (weol die Doku keiner pflegt).
> Gruß.



Hallo,
DDC-Unterstationen gibt es sehr wohl in freiprogrammierbarer Ausführung als auch mit Programmmodulen, die nur konfiguriert werden. Es kommt halt immer auf die Anwendung an. Aber das ist ja nicht das eigentliche Thema.

Gruß Michael


----------



## ducati (13 Januar 2013)

Es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt... Ich sagte ja auch "in der Regel"... Die Grenzen sind da sicherlich fliessend... Jedenfalls sind die Anforderungen an die Doku in der Gebäudeautomation andere als in der Industrieautomation, da sich *in der Regel* der Programmierstil unterscheidet. Zumindest sind die Begrifflichkeiten andere...

Gruß.


----------

